# Tiger barb tank



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Newest setup


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## scott1234 (Mar 13, 2013)

THAT'S REALLY COOL!!! Is that rocky background DIY? Or, did you buy it? If you bought it, can you tell me the name?? I really love that!!!


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you 

The background is DIY


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow ! it's beautiful !:-D


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful! Looks like an unusual tank dimensions... What are they?


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you  2ft x 18" x 20"


----------

